# I remember you like this



## Angstschreeuw

I'd like to know which one(s) is/are right:
1. Takim go pamiętam
2. Takiego go pamiętam
3. Tak go pamiętam
4. Takiej jej nie pamiętam
5. Taką ją pamiętam
6. Taką jej nie pamiętam
7. Takim go nie pamiętam

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc


----------



## zaffy

To me: 
1. incorrect
2. correct
3. correct, I guess, context needed
4. correct
5. correct
6. I'm not sure. 4 sounds much better to me.
7. incorrect


----------



## Angstschreeuw

That's interesting because in Russian only the instrumental is accepted: я помню
его таким.


----------



## Ben Jamin

1.: I don't agree. "Takim go pamiętam." is perfectly correct Polish.
6.: This sentence i also correct.
Note: Most of these sentences apply only to a specific context, and are rather seldom used at all. Besides, they are typical literary phrases (even poetic), even more seldom used in colloquial language.
The meaning of the sentences vary.
Sentences 1. and 2. mean "I remember him being just like this", it  refers to a verbal description or pointing to a photograph.
Sentence 3. The meaning is roughly the same as 1. and 2., but refers rather to a situation in which the mentioned person is remembered than his permanent properties, for example "standing on top of a mountain with a winner's smile".
Sentence 7. is a simple negation of 1.
Sentence 5. is a version of both 1. and 2. but about a female.
Sentences 4. and 6, are a simple negation of 5., while #4. corresponds grammatically to #2, and # 6 corresponds grammatically to #1.
# 6 is grammatically correct, but the form is very special, and the probability of being used i rather small, especially in colloquial language.


----------



## Angstschreeuw

So if I got it right:
Takiego cię znam means: I know you like this, in the context of that you know the person as something/someone character trait.

Tak cię znam would mean: I know you because I saw you on television.


----------



## zaffy

'Tak cię znam' makes no sense and is incorrect to me


----------



## Gochna

"Takim go pamiętam" sounds absolutely fine to me.

Google gives around 7320 hits for this declension. One of them is a biography of Wislawa Szymborska "*Pamiątkowe rupiecie"* where she is quoted to say about Czeslaw Milosz "Ostatni raz, kiedy się widzieliśmy - opowiadała Szymborska Piotrowi Najsztubowi - jeszcze siedział, jeszcze był ubrany. Potem, kiedy już tylko leżał, tak drzemał bez jakiegoś głębszego kontaktu, nie chciałam go widzieć, bo myślę, że i on nie chciał, żeby ludzie na takiego Miłosza patrzyli, bez jakiegoś głębszego kontaktu, więc ostatni raz widziałam go jeszcze w dobrej formie i _*takim go pamiętam,*_ a wtedy nie było mowy o pożegnaniu".


----------



## zaffy

ok, you've convinced me. 'takim go znam' is correct, yet not used in everyday language at all. 'Takiego go pamiętam' sounds a way better, unless they are used in different cases, which I can't explain.


----------

